# Atenuador de luz con pc



## darvent (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola, estoy buscando un circuito para controlar luces con el pc, del 1 al 100% de intensidad, es muy importante y no encuentro solucion.
Encontré este tutorial y circuito muy bueno pero es solo para encender y apagar, no atenuar

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/usar-puerto-paralelo-c-visual-basic-lab-view-2259/

Por favor si me pueden decir como modificarlo para lograr lo buscado. (diagrama y valores)
No tengo problemas con la programacion en Visual Basic, solo necesitaria que funcione con el puerto paralelo (regularlo con un tren de pulsos) porque tengo que controlar 6 luces independientes con 6 scrollbar.  Creo q podría transformar los distintos pulsos en niveles de continua (de 0v a 4v) y de alguna manera controlar un dimmer. 
Espero poder encontrar algo facil y barato porque tendré q hace uno por cada luz.
Saludos![/img]


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2008)

Lo que puedes hacer es mediante la PC generas una tension de continua de 0 10 VCC (Conversor DA mediante), este lo mandas a un dimmer con norma DMX y con este manejas tus luces.

Si no quieres comprar un DMX, se puede armar mas o menos simple.
De la tension de red generas una onda diente de sierra (Rampa) sincronizada con la red electrica, la mandas a una rama de un comparador, la otra rama seria tu tension desde la PC (0-10VCC)
La salida del comparador exita a tu triac.
De acuerdo a la tension de la PC sera el punto de disparo del comparador y de hay la tension sobre la lampara.

El manejo de los canales lo realizas intercalando un Latch entre el las salidad del puerto y el control del dimmer que quieres manejar.

En forma directa puedes manejar 16 canales con 16 pasos C/U (Por ejemplo)


----------



## darvent (Ene 15, 2008)

Gracias por responder pero comprar dimmers DMX (creo que rondan los 60 euros) mas conversores DA... no podré.
Me ha gustado la propuesta de hacerlo pero no sabría por donde empezar   

Estaba pensando en modificar este mismo circuito (que es simple) para que dispare al triac cuando quiera, por ejemplo si pudiera elegir cada microsegundo para mandar un bit al puerto, este mismo circuito ya me serviría, pero windows no lo permite   

Igual es una locura pero ya que el dimmer controlado por potenciometro es muy sencillo, existen potenciometros digitales? podria usar un pote digital y controlarlo con Vc (conversor DA mediante). O sino cambiar el pote por un fet y hacerlo trabajar en su zona lineal como pote controlado con la tension del GATe?.

Por favor, acepto sugerencias, circuitos, referencias de componentes......
_*Gracias!!*_


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2008)

No te hace falta conversor DA, lo puedes implementar en forma directa con el puerto paralelo

Y el dimer DMX lo puede fabricar tu con un costo de 50 U$ aproximadamente, pero si fabricas varios que se alimenten de una misma fuente y compartan otros recursos, puede andar en 15 U$ CU.

Saludos


----------



## Cursed (Ene 15, 2008)

Porque no tratas de manejar la intensidad de la luz por pwm o por ancho de pulso como en las fuentes conmutadas, hay circuitos de estos en la red, la verdad, en este momento no se me ocurre alguno, pero es facil controlar el ancho de pulso en el puerto paralelo, solo utilizarias una terminal del db25, y te da la posibilidad de manejar mas lamparas por el mismo puerto, por cierto no se te olvide utilizar optoacopladores, porque te puedes llevar el puerto paralelo


----------



## darvent (Ene 16, 2008)

Sigo SIN encontrar solucion a lo que necesito.
Es que no he encontrado circuitos DMX o PWM simples o sin microcontroladores.
Es que repito que lo que busco no es algo muy especial, les comento y pregunto si es es una locura hacer esto:

Este es un circuito de Pablin, que le cambiaré el potenciometro por una fotoresistencia y con un led modificaré su valor.
No me gusta mucho pero es barato y facil, pasaré los trenes de pulsos del puerto paralelo en continua (conversor DA) para tener la tension deceada, alimentar asi al led, y variar la resistencia (el pote del circuito de arriba).

No me gusta la idea de transformar pulsos en tension, que varia luz, que varia resistencia. Pero es la mejor solucion que sigo teniendo.

Por favor denme alguna sugerencia o idea extra   
Pd: he encontrado un CI barato y que hace lo mismo que este circuito, asi q solo usaré el chip, fotoresistor y led. A no ser que avisen de una posibilidad mejor.
SAludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

En unos dias voy a publicar un sistema de control de iluminacion (Parte Hardware) como lo que necesitas.


----------



## darvent (Ene 21, 2008)

Agradecería mucho que publiques un circuito simple, yo por ahora estoy programando en visual basic y cuando tengamos todo listo subiré el programa.
Pd. Estoy usando el puerto paralelo del Pc porque no sé como utilizar el Bus Isa (que es mucho mas estable y rapido) si alguien me puede decir como utilizarlo en Vb quedaría mucho mejor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

Mira esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 22, 2008)

hola darvent al dimer de fogonazo le podes generar la rampa de la siguiente manera.Creo que yega a los 9 v la rampa podes si queres ponerle mas pasos pero usas mas salidas del LPT o lo que uses, tambien podes multiplexar para manejar varios ya que el circuito tiene un on/ off. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

En algo asi estaba pensando.

Si lo sabian, lo lamento, si no lo sabian ahy va la expliqueta: 

Todas las Resistencias (Excepto R3) forman un conversor DA del tipo R2R que lo arman directamente las salidas del puerto paralelo.
De acuerdo a la salida o combinacion de salidas sera la tension sobre la pata inversora del AO.
Esta salida de tension tendra 2e4 valores entre 0 y 5V (Salida del puerto)

En el puerto paralelo tienes 8 salidas, 4 las estas usando en regular y las otras 4 las puedes usar en direccionar la salida a 16 dimmer´s distintos.

¿ Algo como para pensar NO ?

Saludos


----------



## darvent (Ene 23, 2008)

Gracias por toda la información, es justo lo que buscaba, de una manera simple y completa.
Estoy viendo que este circuito (diganme si me equivoco) tiene 16 posibles valores de intensidad de luz. Es poco para la sala de proyecciones que necesito pero creo q se puede usar 5 pines del puerto para obtener 32 valores y quedandome libres 3 (para usar 8 dimmers a la vez).
No entiendo muy bien el circuito porque me parece que con solo un dimmer funcionaría bien, pero cuando cambie la direccion para utilizar otro el primer dimmer quedaría sin ningun voltage en sus entradas por lo que no funcionaría ya que no tiene una memoria q sepa a que tiempo de la rampa tiene q disparar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

darvent dijo:
			
		

> Estoy viendo que este circuito (diganme si me equivoco) tiene 16 posibles valores de intensidad de luz. Es poco para la sala de proyecciones que necesito pero creo q se puede usar 5 pines del puerto para obtener 32 valores y quedandome libres 3 (para usar 8 dimmers a la vez).



Totalmente correcto, ningun problema.



> No entiendo muy bien el circuito porque me parece que con solo un dimmer funcionaría bien, pero cuando cambie la direccion para utilizar otro el primer dimmer quedaría sin ningun voltage en sus entradas por lo que no funcionaría ya que no tiene una memoria q sepa a que tiempo de la rampa tiene q disparar.



En alguna parte de todas las "Pavadas" (Wevadas) que escribi puse la necesidad de un "Latch" para la memorizacion del estado de salida del puerto.
Tambien puede ser algo tan simple como un capacitor y un diodo, como la frecuencia de "Renovacion" de los datos puede ser de decenas de ciclos, entre muestra y muestra el capacitor "Retendra" el valor de tension.


----------



## darvent (Ene 24, 2008)

Entendido, gracias.
Aviso que estoy probando con un esciloscopio la salida del puerto paralelo, y no puedo enviar pulsos de menos de:
 10 milisegundos en un pentium 3 
 15 milisegundos en un pentium 2
con win XP y 256Mb de RAM
Es un problema porque 10ms es lo que dura el semiciclo que queremos recortar.

Visual Basic permite hacer pausas con un minimo de 1ms pero el puerto paralelo no reacciona tan rapido parece. Encima windows tiene un margen de error de 1,8ms por lo que tampoco es muy preciso trabajando rapido.
Parece que para trabajar con 6 dimmers necesitaré 6 o 7 pulsos osea 70ms aprox.

Ahora buscaré como utilizar el bus isa con C++ o Visual Basic para trabajar con el bus que seguramente es mas rapido y confiable.

Otro problema que puede llegar a sugir mas adelante es variar 2 o 3 dimmers al mismo tiempo ya que como utilizo un multiplicador a la entrada no podré modificar sus valores independientes al mismo tiempo. jej, eso mejor lo dejamos para mas adelante.

Saludos amigos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2008)

Me parece que estas viendo mal la idea, los valores de salida de tu PC no tienen por que estar sincronizados con la frecuencia de linea.

Tu PC debera presentar en el puerto paralelo una serie de bites, una serie para cada dimmer que implementes.
La salida de estos bites a los correspondientes latches la sincroniza tambien tu PC, pero esa frecuencia de actualizacion la elijes tu a gusto personal, y con que actualice los valores cada 200 mS estara bien, puede ser mucho mas lento tambien, pero en ese caso puede darse el caso de falta de respuesta del sistema ante un cambio dado. O sea, tu corriges un nivel de iluminacion y este tarda en llegar a la lampara.

Respecto a actualizar varios dimmer a un mismo tiempo, entre ellos habra un retardo en la actualizacion (entre ellos) de 200mS (Valor que antes comente), si son por ejemplo 4 dimmers, entre el primero y el ultimo 800mS.

Esto es con una frecuencai baja, si incrementamos la frecuencia de actualizacion, esto se corrige.

Un detalle que no habia comentado, esto lo estoy pensando como para un sistema de gran potencia, eventualmente trifasico.
Esto tampoco tendra efecto en el control porque seguira siendo por continua y opticamente aislado de la red.

Si estas trabajando en la parte programacion, te sugiero que no le des importancia (Por ahora) a los tiempos, en realidad este surgira naturalmente del sistema ciclico de lectura y envio de datos al puerto.

Saludos


----------



## darvent (Ene 25, 2008)

Mas veo el circuito que has propuesto y mas me gusta.
Preguntas
Que programa me recomiendas para hacer una emulacion del circuito en el pc? (ej. el que has usado para hacer estos graficos)

Me dicen que 32 posibles estados de luz es muy poco, podría utilizar 7 bits del puerto para obtener 128 valores posibles? es decir, sería tan preciso? (bueno, creo q dependerá del conversor DA). Pero imaginando que el conversor sea bueno. (luego usaría un segundo puerto paralelo para controlar distintos dimmers mediante un latch)

Bueno, y por favor que me comentes que más tendría que añadirle o modificar al circuito para saber si comprar los componentes y armarlo o esperar la "version 2.1" jej.

Ya estoy ancioso por hacer el soft completo y ponerlo en practica

             Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Yo trabajo con Multisim (Por ahora)

Respecto a la cantidad de pasos de regulacion NO HAY LIMITE porque puedes multiplexar salidas y por ejemplo conseguir 1024 pasos (Demasiado)

Yo creo que con 7 bites esta bien seria una variacion suave y practicamente continua.
Por ejemplo para nuestra tension de red, serian incrementos de 1,7 V (220V / 128 pasos), creo que eso es imperceptible.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 25, 2008)

Los 128 pasos son del angulo de conduccion no del voltaje.
De cualquier forma, la conclusion es la misma, 128 pasos sobran.

La variacion de la tension eficaz en funcion del angulo es una curva tipo 'S' donde el rango util cae entre 30° y 150°
La mayor variacion es a los 90°,  con incrementos de angulo de 1.4° (128 pasos) corresponde a  saltos de 2.45V ==> imperceptibles.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 25, 2008)

Darvent Cambiando radicalmente la idea podrias manejar directamente los potes (Reales) con motores paso a paso o servomotores si lo que queres es continuidad, tal cual las consolas profesionales, no es tan dificil como parece, tengo por ahi un circuito con un 555 generando pulsos entregados a una pata del motor(comun) y a la otra pata le das otros pulsos dependiendo del ancho del pulso girara el motor moviendo el pote (estereo) una parte de ese pote lo usas para controlar los pulsos del 555 cuando los pulsos sean iguales el motor se detiene, se entiende ? funciona con el dute cicle. saludos


----------



## darvent (Ene 25, 2008)

Se agradecen las respuestas.
Bueno Fogonazo si me das el OK lo probaré con el workbench o el programa que dices y luego lo armaré, necesitaré un conversor DA pero lo compraré asi será mas preciso.
Eduardo, gracias por avisar que la variacion no es lineal, si saco la formula puedo hacer que varíe la luz linealmente por soft. (variaciones, escalas y todo lo que pueda hacer con el pc)
Karapalida, lo primero que pensé fué en mover los potes con motores, con el puerto paralelo es mas que facil pero necesito este circuito para el trabajo y no lo aceptaron (tampoco la idea de cambiar el pote por un Fotoresistor y variarlo con un led aunque seguro funciona)
Asi que ya lo tenemos casi terminado. Esto me gusta
Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 25, 2008)

La tension eficaz en funcion del angulo de conduccion es:
   Vef = 220*raiz((a-.5*seno(2a))/pi)   con a: angulo en radianes

Si la carga fuera un resistencia ideal la potencia entregada seria:
   P = Pmax*(a-.5*seno(2a))/pi

Lamentablemente sirve nada mas que para 'linealizar un poco' porque una la lampara varia su resistencia en funcion de la temperatura del filamento.
Ademas como varia tambien el espectro emitido, el ojo humano percibe otra intensidad.

Lo que tenes que hacer una vez montado todo y funcionando es armarte  experimentalmente una tabla de lookup. 



Respecto a tu idea del LDR, te comento que Solidyne supo usar ese sistema en consolas de audio profesionales.
La idea era tener una resistencia de variacion logaritmica sin contactos deslizantes (no hay desgaste de pista ni ruido al deslizar), la solucion era una lampara de filamento, un LDR y una pantalla solidaria al cursor con forma astutamente calculada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

El conversor DA  NO es indispensable, lo que hay que bosquejar es la placa de dimmer´s (4 por placa)

Que tendra que poseer 8 entradas que en un paso seran direccion y en otro valor de salida
estas salidas mediante un conversor R2R son las que actuaran sobre el comparador que a su vez dara el disparo del triac

El bit de mayor valor determina si es direccion o dato (7 datos + 1 Funcion).


----------



## darvent (Feb 25, 2008)

HOLA.
Ya estoy con el programa para controlar los dimmers por el puerto paralelo, y si puedo, en unos fines de semana lo cuelgo en el foro.
Pediría por favor que alguien me comente si este circuito funciona correctamente y sin problemas, o si en la practica hay ruidos, calor, etc. que obliguen modificar el circuito o protegerlo.
Repito mis agradecimientros Fogonazo y pido bandera verde para comprar los componentes y hacerlo funcionar o me comenten si se puede mejorar o cambiar componentes por integrados espesificos.
(recuerdo que lo necesito con 128 pasos o niveles de intensidad)

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 3, 2008)

Como va el proyecto? lo solucionaste? Porq se me ocurrio una idea para manejar 16 canales con 256 niveles de intensidad, cualquier cosa avisame y te explico


----------



## darvent (Jul 16, 2008)

La verdad es que me cambiaron de sector en la empresa y tuve que dejar el proyecto solo en papeles. De todas maneras pienso hacerlo funcionar cuando vuelva a mi puesto. Si hay alguna nueva idea se agradecería mucho.


----------

